# Amazing physiques on this forum,



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I see a lot of " worshipping " goes on on this forum, all wanting to be like certain " stars " or pro's but do you actually realise how many people on this forum, who contribute, advise and help people FOC have incredible physiques but seem to get very little recognition.

I am talking,

Pscarb

Weeman

DB

Magic

Clubber lang

Big silver back

RS

And that is just off the top of my head.

Paul not only competes but is a qualified judge.

Me, personally l would kill to have acheived half with my physique what these people have and IMO l think they deserve far more credit than they get.

Rant over.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Clubber Lang x 2 what a beast. No ****.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Agreed on clubber lang he always looks amazing.

Same to the rest of the lads too!

BUT this is a bodybuilding forum, there are bound to be afew who are pretty good at it lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

How about TinyTom? (I think thats his name).


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MXD said:


> Agreed on clubber lang he always looks amazing.
> 
> Same to the rest of the lads too!
> 
> BUT this is a bodybuilding forum, there are bound to be afew who are pretty good at it lol.


You nearly got a mention too mate but wasnt sure if that was you in your avi.

Point being these people deserve more recognition / respect than they get.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The L Man said:


> How about TinyTom? (I think thats his name).


Yeah Tom is a good shout too.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yeah Tom is a good shout too.


He has an awesome gym in Bristol. I had a look once.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ausbuilt, pea head, pav singh..theres too many, hope ill be on that list this time next year :thumb:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Pics of them or i dont believe you :whistling:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Ausbuilt gotta be on that list too


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i dont know much about these guys tbh - they dont tend to post much do they?

whenever these guys post on here i tend to agree with their advice - (or generally what they say makes sense to me) - and i've learnt a lot from their posts and advice

if they posted links to their comps or pic albums i could then have a look?


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Can we get some pics of these dudes


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Milky said:


> You nearly got a mention too mate but wasnt sure if that was you in your avi.
> 
> Point being these people deserve more recognition / respect than they get.


Thats MXD - been growing since his MP forum days !


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Milky said:


> You nearly got a mention too mate but wasnt sure if that was you in your avi.
> 
> Point being these people deserve more recognition / respect than they get.


I'm flattered you think its good enough not to be me lol.



Gym-pig said:


> Thats MXD - been growing since his MP forum days !


Hey bro, long time! Trust your well?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Why has nobody mentioned the op (milky) yet?

Agreed with above too, Ausbuilt is a star in this website, big guy and more helpful than the citizens advice bereau...!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ausbuilt is like UKM's very own gh15 :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> You nearly got a mention too mate but wasnt sure if that was you in your avi.
> 
> Point being these people deserve more recognition / respect than they get.


Yes, MXDs pics are in his journal, Milky:wub:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

if these guys started a thread; look - here's me competing on stage/here's me in the off season that'd be great i just dont tend to see that on here

i recently liked chelsea's comp log on here - was very interested as i have similar physique to him - although he got prob 1.5 stone/9kgish? more lean mass than me and was looking good for sure


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Papa laz has the complete look to, awesome shape,Replicator,mingster for their age are deffo up there to .....

Although doesnt post much anymore and ive said it loads of times,John wood for me in his day has one of the best physiques ive seen on this board...check his pics

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/john-wood/


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Gordie1876 said:


> Why has nobody mentioned the op (milky) yet?
> 
> Agreed with above too, Ausbuilt is a star in this website, big guy and more helpful than the citizens advice bereau...!!!


lol citizens advice bureau!

yeah aus seems very knowledgable - his T3 posts in particular have really helped me


----------



## Andy Y (Nov 22, 2010)

Lots of good dedicate people!

Aaron Hudson as well.good luck in the NABBA uk finals on the 2nd june .


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Be great if there was a pic thread of members, just showing pics of their best physique? Could be motivational

(and good news for us women for a change, like a reverse Not-so-Random Pics lol)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ausbuilt is like UKM's very own gh15 :lol:


i was reading some of his early posts ripping up the forum pro's, fukin hilarious :lol:


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

This is one of the reasons I like this board and have stuck around. Not only have I learnt an incredible amount in a relatively short time but I also get inspired by seeing what can be achieved on a daily basis. I am early on in full on dedicated bb'ing by comparison to most but from putting into action what i have learnt on here I have made vast strides forward already and hope to continue to do so. My aim is to compete at the end of next year. Keep up the good work fellas.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

You forgot ts23?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

If Sureno was still around he would be on the list :whistling:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Wardy21's got a pic thread for the nattys now

Get adding your pics!!!

Oh and a thread for the juiced, pleasexx


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why isn't Gymgym on that list?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

leeds_01 said:


> if these guys started a thread; look - here's me competing on stage/here's me in the off season that'd be great i just dont tend to see that on here
> 
> i recently liked chelsea's comp log on here - was very interested as i have similar physique to him - although he got prob 1.5 stone/9kgish? more lean mass than me and was looking good for sure


Thanks mate  always nice to get a mention especially when some of the top boys are on this thread 

Making a bulking journal today so will PM you the link.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

On my phone now in North Manchester hospital with wife, she's having 2 wisdom teeth put in.

Sorry for those l missed from the list but it goes to show l only scratched thr surface of the talent on here.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Iv'e seen some awesome aesthetics and comp bodies on this forum, agree with leigh there should be a picture forum with the best and there stats!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Wardy21's got a pic thread for the nattys now
> 
> Get adding your pics!!!
> 
> Oh and a thread for the juiced, pleasexx


Must be nice for free porn eh?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Great pic of Clubber, hope he dosen't mind me posting this. 

Awesome phsyique!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> Why isn't Gymgym on that list?


Milky is on about BB'ers...not Mens Health models! :lol:

Joking!...he does look in good nick TBF


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Andy Y said:


> Lots of good dedicate people!
> 
> Aaron Hudson as well.good luck in the NABBA uk finals on the 2nd june .


Ah thanks mate 

Just flicking through this and saw my name haha


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hendrix said:


> View attachment 83241
> 
> 
> Great pic of Clubber, hope he dosen't mind me posting this.
> ...


Fcking hell!.....respect to clubber


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  always nice to get a mention especially when some of the top boys are on this thread
> 
> Making a bulking journal today so will PM you the link.


no prob bud - yeah please do ill be v interested to view :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AaronHudson:3117138 said:


> Ah thanks mate
> 
> Just flicking through this and saw my name haha


Sorry mate but l did say off top of my head.

I knew there would be others but l didnt realise how many !!!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rob68 said:


> Papa laz has the complete look to, awesome shape,Replicator,mingster for their age are deffo up there to .....
> 
> Although doesnt post much anymore and ive said it loads of times,John wood for me in his day has one of the best physiques ive seen on this board...check his pics
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/john-wood/


Thanks mate


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> On my phone now in North Manchester hospital with wife, she's having 2 *wisdom teeth put in*.
> 
> Sorry for those l missed from the list but it goes to show l only scratched thr surface of the talent on here.


Will that make her smart, Milky?

Can I get some put in, too?:lol:xx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> Must be nice for free porn eh?


Hardly porn lol but certainly a smile-on-my-face threadxx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Leigh [URL=L:3117153]L:3117153[/URL] said:


> Will that make her smart, Milky?
> 
> Can I get some put in, too?:lol:xx


I'm bloody hoping so yeah !!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

theyve all got my respect. as far as admiration goes its more than the physique. guys i admire like arnie, coleman, greene etc have big personalities aswell

u arent really exposed to that side of the guys you mentioned


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eezy1:3117163 said:


> theyve all got my respect. as far as admiration goes its more than the physique. guys i admire like arnie, coleman, greene etc have big personalities aswell
> 
> u arent really exposed to that side of the guys you mentioned


Yeah very fair point but there not on here giving free advice mate.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Milky said:


> Yeah very fair point but there not on here giving free advice mate.


aus seems to give very detailed free advice though? you cant argue with that?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

MXD said:


> Agreed on clubber lang he always looks amazing.
> 
> Same to the rest of the lads too!
> 
> BUT this is a bodybuilding forum, there are bound to be afew who are pretty good at it lol.


 If thats you in your pic youre not looking to bad yourself


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

leeds_01:3117190 said:


> aus seems to give very detailed free advice though? you cant argue with that?


No mate you miss my point.

I am saying respect to the lads on here for doing it.

Have you read my posts ?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

in that case ausbuilt =] he gives more advice than the mods onhere combined =p


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eezy1:3117207 said:


> in that case ausbuilt =] he gives more advice than the mods onhere combined =p


In what case ?

Its not a vote or a poll its about the plethera of talent we have on this forum.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Milky said:


> No mate you miss my point.
> 
> I am saying respect to the lads on here for doing it.
> 
> Have you read my posts ?


yes i've read your posts

you suggested the top guys are not on here to give free advice

i would have thought aus is one of the top guys on here - and he gives detailed free advice - thats a fact

i have massive respect for the top guys on here for what they go through for comp prep and i guess all year round

maybe i have missed your point?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Totally.

By "top guys " l meant Coleman, Heath, Greene etc...

That was who Eezy reffered too.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Fcking hell!.....respect to clubber


Yeah x 2 that's a quality build.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Milky said:


> Totally.
> 
> By "top guys " l meant Coleman, Heath, Greene etc...
> 
> That was who Eezy reffered too.


but i thought this thread was about amazing physiques in this forum only?!

guess i did your post about the top guys........in the world

in that case then yeah i agree - they certainly aint gona give total free advice


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

how/why are these guys not getting the respect you think they should anyway?


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

quality thread milky some serious lads on here!

jesus clubbers a machine!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eezy1:3117252 said:


> how/why are these guys not getting the respect you think they should anyway?


We get thread after thread on how people want to look like him or him or him.

All l am saying is look closer to home and you will be suprised whats on your doorstep.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Aye there are some belting physiques on here as said. These guys obviously know their stuff, can only aspire to look look as good as these fellas. Hats off to em tbh!

That pic of Clubber is superb!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Be great if there was a pic thread of members, just showing pics of their best physique? Could be motivational
> 
> (and good news for us women for a change, like a reverse Not-so-Random Pics lol)


i agree but probably not for the same reasons as leigh :laugh:

would be interesting to see the monsters that are lurking on this forum and give them the respect they deserve.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You missed JW007 off that list too.

Even though he is nearly dead he's still holding it together!

Just about.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PRL was another beast of a man.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

someone post up an "i wanna look like milky thread" and he might shut up  ;]


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

not taking anything away for the pro's they are unreal but that is there job aswell now

i think alot of the lads on here probably working full time and in serious shape..... just a thought


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch:3117272 said:


> You missed JW007 off that list too.
> 
> Even though he is nearly dead he's still holding it together!
> 
> Just about.


Like l say mate l scratched the surface.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eezy1:3117277 said:


> someone post up an "i wanna look like milky thread" and he might shut up  ;]


I wouldnt wish that on anyone mate.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

some sound guys and some sound advice ..dont forget the ladies !!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

leeds_01 said:


> if these guys started a thread; look - here's me competing on stage/here's me in the off season that'd be great i just dont tend to see that on here
> 
> i recently liked chelsea's comp log on here - was very interested as i have similar physique to him - although he got prob 1.5 stone/9kgish? more lean mass than me and was looking good for sure


you need to look in more journals mate....



eezy1 said:


> in that case ausbuilt =] he gives more advice than the mods onhere combined =p


Really 

Thanks for the vote mate, i dont do what i do for any other recognition other than what i get onstage......i understand the post though as over the years i have seen members questions being answered by guys who have trained for a few months and built nothing so it always puzzles me how they can then give advice to others when they do not practice it themselves.....Ausbuilt is a prime example of being the opposite to this, he has built a very good physique but then goes out of the way to help others....

here are a cpl of pics from my recent show.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> in that case ausbuilt =] he gives more advice than the mods onhere combined =p


Don't agree i have had cause to follow Pscarb lately and he is very helpfull and posts a lot if you subscribe to his threads,every day 2/3 times i note!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tbh I don't aspire to those physiques. I admire the work the put in to achieve it, but it's definitely not the look for me. I'm thinking (wait for it) more of a later Zyzz look


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> Tbh I don't aspire to those physiques. I admire the work the put in to achieve it, but it's definitely not the look for me. I'm thinking (wait for it) more of a later Zyzz look


How late? :lol: :whistling:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you need to look in more journals mate....
> 
> Really
> 
> ...


there we go looking good mate! impressed

maybe i should - there seems to be so much b0llocks in journals these days tho with ppl getting side tracked

i guess if i stalked more profiles i'd find more pics etc - only just seen MXD's cos it was mentioned on this thread and that was worth while


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> How late? :lol: :whistling:


Post decomposition, would be so easy to maintain


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

LeedsTC said:


> Tbh I don't aspire to those physiques. I admire the work the put in to achieve it, but it's definitely not the look for me. I'm thinking (wait for it) more of a later Zyzz look


I would have just bit my tongue,what's the point posting that in this thread?!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> Tbh I don't aspire to those physiques. I admire the work the put in to achieve it, but it's definitely not the look for me. I'm thinking (wait for it) more of a later Zyzz look


the closer you get to your goal the further ahead you will keep moving it, you will end up wanting to be a beast :thumb: well at least thats what happened to me anyway


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

DB makes me think what can be done (NoHomo), when I first joined the board 6 yrs ago he was a big lad but after coming back into training now and seeing his recent pics it makes me think "hope I can do that" in the same time frame. Tinytom, Pscarb et al were already show standard back then and to look at them it seemed too unattainable!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Ausbuilt doesnt just give BRILLIANT advise but he backs it up with studies and proves why other methods are wrong.



gduncan said:


> I would have just bit my tongue,what's the point posting that in this thread?!


Why should he? .....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

andyparry123 said:


> DB makes me think what can be done (NoHomo), when I first joined the board 6 yrs ago he was a big lad but after coming back into training now and seeing his recent pics it makes me think "hope I can do that" in the same time frame. Tinytom, Pscarb et al were already show standard back then and to look at them it seemed too unattainable!


it seemed unattainable to me when i was paralysed from the waist down back in 1996 mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

gduncan said:


> I would have just bit my tongue,what's the point posting that in this thread?!


Forgot I needed your permission to post my opinions in a topic on general conversation.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

We need a dedicated thread for pictures of the big lads.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

cas said:


> We need a dedicated thread for pictures of the big lads.


agree - or perhaps strictly for those that compete or have previously competed

that would interest me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

leeds_01:3117335 said:


> there we go looking good mate! impressed
> 
> maybe i should - there seems to be so much b0llocks in journals these days tho with ppl getting side tracked
> 
> i guess if i stalked more profiles i'd find more pics etc - only just seen MXD's cos it was mentioned on this thread and that was worth while


I do agree with the fact a lot of journals go to pot with banter.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LeedsTC:3117350 said:


> Forgot I needed your permission to post my opinions in a topic on general conversation.


I think his point being everyone knows my feelings on said corpse mate.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Milky but you cant put me in the same bracket as Pscarb, TT and DB! These guys have all won Overall titles at good national level BB events! I was just a guy who liked lifting weights, got a bit in to it and decided to give it a go!

Besides I have long since retired! Just here to help out where I can now!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Magic [URL=Torch:3117368]Torch:3117368[/URL] said:


> Thanks Milky but you cant put me in the same bracket as Pscarb, TT and DB! These guys have all won Overall titles at good national level BB events! I was just a guy who liked lifting weights, got a bit in to it and decided to give it a go!
> 
> Besides I have long since retired! Just here to help out where I can now!


You still have a cracking physique tho mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I think his point being everyone knows my feelings on said corpse mate.


Is it just a rumour mate?i hear your going for the zyzz look too...no?

You will not find me i can hide in tiny little spaces ya know


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> I think his point being everyone knows my feelings on said corpse mate.


Fair enough but it's not like he's a banned topic on the forum, and I wasn't sparking a discussion up on him just saying that sort of physique is my goal. If I knew any better known personalities I could give an example of them instead.

The topic of the thread is "Amazing physiques on this forum". If you meant the likes of true BB's maybe it should have been called "My opinion on amazing physiques on this forum"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LeedsTC:3117379 said:


> Fair enough but it's not like he's a banned topic on the forum, and I wasn't sparking a discussion up on him just saying that sort of physique is my goal. If I knew any better known personalities I could give an example of them instead.
> 
> The topic of the thread is "Amazing physiques on this forum". If you meant the likes of true BB's maybe it should have been called "My opinion on amazing physiques on this forum"


Not getting into it mate.

If thats who you aspire to be thats your shout.

This thread is about the wealth of knowledge from people on here who have actually acheived things in BB'ing.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You seemed to have missed me off your list... But fair enough those that you have mentioned do have exceptional physiques

I think in the main those guys are taken for granted with the wealth of knowledge they have aquired and put into practice over the years... If they weren't members I'm sure they would be worshiped in some way shape or form I think people don't want to come across as bumming said members


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Not getting into it mate.
> 
> If thats who you aspire to be thats your shout.
> 
> This thread is about the wealth of knowledge from people on here who have actually acheived things in BB'ing.


Fair enough, I was just hoping to hear of some people with a similar physique to him on this forum, because as I am aware there isn't? If you meant it to be BB specific fair enough, I didn't read it as such.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not getting into it mate.
> 
> If thats who you aspire to be thats your shout.
> 
> This thread is about the wealth of knowledge from people on here who have actually acheived things in BB'ing.


That was my point,I thought the post was a bit disrespectful to the guys mentioned by just saying 'i'd rather look like Zyzz'.

Each to his own.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

A lot of people seem to live behind old avi's though. I bet some peoples up to date pics wouldn't get a second glance.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

gduncan said:


> That was my point,I thought the post was a bit disrespectful to the guys mentioned by just saying 'i'd rather look like Zyzz'.
> 
> Each to his own.


Yea, having a differing opinion on a topic that appears to be much more open to interpretation, what was I thinking :confused1:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

What about Jonny Lee!!! And Mac uk! Kenny Ken !!! Legends in my eyes. Lol


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Clubber Lang good physique and a nice man.

Ausbuilt , always replies to pms when you need help with reasons backing his answers.

Some guys on the board have done very well props to them as most will have normal working lives which makes it seem possible for the others here.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LeedsTC:3117399 said:


> Fair enough, I was just hoping to hear of some people with a similar physique to him on this forum, because as I am aware there isn't? If you meant it to be BB specific fair enough, I didn't read it as such.


Gymgym and MXD have similar physiques dont they ?

Its not about BB'ing specitically its about the wealth of knowledge available on here.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Thread made:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178510-physiques-uk-m.html#post3117412

Would be great to get PSCarb and the likes mentioned on here posting up some pics cheers :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Gymgym and MXD have similar physiques dont they ?
> 
> Its not about BB'ing specitically its about the wealth of knowledge available on here.


Like you I didn't think that was MXD because that is an amazing physique! I bet if I ever get to that stage though, I'll be aspiring to be like the BB's on here, goalposts always move, I'm just not there yet


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

LeedsTC said:


> Like you I didn't think that was MXD because that is an amazing physique! I bet if I ever get to that stage though, I'll be aspiring to be like the BB's on here, goalposts always move, I'm just not there yet


Lol.. it's a token ab shot. Nothing amazing but cheers. Flattered as per


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hat is off to you mate, you're the epitomy of what drive and determination can do for a person:thumbup1:



Pscarb said:


> it seemed unattainable to me when i was paralysed from the waist down back in 1996 mate


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Absolutely top thread Milky, is a point I've been repeatedly making for a while that often people look afar for examples of top physiques but we actually have them here - and quite a few.

Perhaps more importantly though for an aspiring bodybuilder on here is not just that we have some guys who look amazing, but that most of them have an absolute treasure trove of experience and good advice to give... there's the odd nerd on here like me who can quote a few studies, some bichem or a bit of physilogy and share some limited experience of training and helping others, but these guys who have been on stage (or who are good enough to do so) have the real experienced based knowledge and a huge amount more to offer... such a resource of top quality info and advice right here for everyone, and if you are serious about bodybuilding, don't waste the chance to learn from UKM's superstars.

We also have some top females too in Zara, Ruta, and a couple of gals on their way... all-in-all we have a great membership here with loads of people to learn and be inspired from. :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Milky said:


> Gymgym and MXD have similar physiques dont they ?
> 
> Its not about BB'ing specitically its about the wealth of knowledge available on here.


Bit insulting to Max mate.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Dtlv74 said:


> Absolutely top thread Milky, is a point I've been repeatedly making for a while that often people look afar for examples of top physiques but we actually have them here - and quite a few.
> 
> Perhaps more importantly though for an aspiring bodybuilder on here is not just that we have some guys who look amazing, but that most of them have an absolute treasure trove of experience and good advice to give... there's the odd nerd on here like me who can quote a few studies, some bichem or a bit of physilogy and share some limited experience of training and helping others, but these guys who have been on stage (or who are good enough to do so) have the real experienced based knowledge and a huge amount more to offer... such a resource of top quality info and advice right here for everyone, and if you are serious about bodybuilding, don't waste the chance to learn from UKM's superstars.
> 
> We also have some top females too in Zara, Ruta, and a couple of gals on their way... all-in-all we have a great membership here with loads of people to learn and be inspired from. :thumb:


You're very modest mate, but personally I'd take your science backed and generally well informed advice every time, over someone who is bigger than you from staying on loads of gear for 12 months a year.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ba [URL=baracuss:3117534]baracuss:3117534[/URL] said:


> Bit insulting to Max mate.


Not meant to be mate.

Not sure of his size going purely of his avi.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Avena deserves a mention as well, great physique.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hendrix:3117547 said:


> Athena deserves a mention as well, great physique.


Few ladies do mate.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> Not meant to be mate.
> 
> Not sure of his size going purely of his avi.


Have known Max/MXD for 4-5 years and he's really built his physique well... always improving, and has dealt with health setbacks admirably.

Smart guy too with a good knowledge of not just what works but a scientific understanding of why things might work.

Max, maybe you could show some before and after pics and show the forum just what an ectomorph can achieve with a decent plan well executed...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Have known Max/MXD for 4-5 years and he's really built his physique well... always improving, and has dealt with health setbacks admirably.
> 
> Smart guy too with a good knowledge of not just what works but a scientific understanding of why things might work.
> 
> Max, maybe you could show some before and after pics and show the forum just what an ectomorph can achieve with a decent plan well executed...


Yeah I would be interseted to see that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dtlv74:3117573 said:


> Have known Max/MXD for 4-5 years and he's really built his physique well... always improving, and has dealt with health setbacks admirably.
> 
> Smart guy too with a good knowledge of not just what works but a scientific understanding of why things might work.
> 
> Max, maybe you could show some before and after pics and show the forum just what an ectomorph can achieve with a decent plan well executed...


My point being mate l would aspire to look.like his avi before the corpse any day.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> I see a lot of " worshipping " goes on on this forum, all wanting to be like certain " stars " or pro's but do you actually realise how many people on this forum, who contribute, advise and help people FOC have incredible physiques but seem to get very little recognition.
> 
> I am talking,
> 
> ...


You missed your name off the list there or just been modest lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hendrix said:


> Athena deserves a mention as well, great physique.


Absolutely, Avena looks amazing too. I think the gals on here have a lot of good info to offer, and not just for other ladies but even for the guys... inspirational all of them.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

El Toro Mr [URL=UK98:3117584]UK98:3117584[/URL] said:


> You missed your name off the list there or just been modest lol


I would never insult any of the above by comparing myself to them mate.

I can only dream to look half as good one day.

And l.mean this sincerely.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Milky said:


> I see a lot of " worshipping " goes on on this forum, all wanting to be like certain " stars " or pro's but do you actually realise how many people on this forum, who contribute, advise and help people FOC have incredible physiques but seem to get very little recognition.
> 
> I am talking,
> 
> ...


cheers buddy.

alot of it is down to genes & my fast metabolism. Plus 11 years of training and nothing but chicken & rice ED lol. Decent supps.....and other things lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l also add Big Jim into this as well.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> My point being mate l would aspire to look.like his avi before the corpse any day.


Not to stir things up but I like to think we are all in the same game, 'corpse' included and he motivated the new generation into gaining muscle and self improvement.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

MutantX said:


> Not to stir things up but I like to think we are all in the same game, 'corpse' included and he motivated the new generation into gaining muscle and self improvement.


It's about physiques on this forum is it Not? Pretty sure he ent on here.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Milky said:


> I see a lot of " worshipping " goes on on this forum, all wanting to be like certain " stars " or pro's but do you actually realise how many people on this forum, who contribute, advise and help people FOC have incredible physiques but seem to get very little recognition.
> 
> I am talking,
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you milky mate,

but has anyone noticed, these guys are hardly ever using this site anymore... shame


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

MXD does it for me (No ****)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> *i agree but probably not for the same reasons as leigh :laugh:*
> 
> would be interesting to see the monsters that are lurking on this forum and give them the respect they deserve.


Lol for exactly the same reasons as me .... eye-candy is just added valuexx

(and the pic thread was my idea)


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> MXD does it for me (No ****)


He is teh sex

Nohomo


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> aus seems to give very detailed free advice though? you cant argue with that?


spot on. i sent a private message to Aus and his replies were brilliant. Its great knowing we have access to peoples knowledge such as these!


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

tbh i can think of a few more to, alot of the avi's both motivate a depress me...but hey im arnold lol

MXD is probobly exactly what im hoping to turn out like....slowly lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I miss empire boy! :lol:


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> I see a lot of " worshipping " goes on on this forum.


yeah men worshiping men, its rather disturbing imo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SkInHeAd said:


> yeah men worshiping men, its rather disturbing imo


If you look through history, its actually very common...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Peahead is another


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> I see a lot of " worshipping " goes on on this forum, all wanting to be like certain " stars " or pro's but do you actually realise how many people on this forum, who contribute, advise and help people FOC have incredible physiques but seem to get very little recognition.
> 
> I am talking,
> 
> ...


Can we just clear up who you mean by "DB"?????

You see they're actually MY initials.

You don't mean me do you?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

superdazzler said:


> Can we just clear up who you mean by "DB"?????
> 
> You see they're actually MY initials.
> 
> You don't mean me do you?


No mate l mean this fella,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/db/


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Mish said:


> Pics of them or i dont believe you :whistling:


Pics please and I can be a judge and pick the best lol :001_tt2:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> I see a lot of " worshipping " goes on on this forum, all wanting to be like certain " stars " or pro's but do you actually realise how many people on this forum, who contribute, advise and help people FOC have incredible physiques but seem to get very little recognition.
> 
> I am talking,
> 
> ...


yes ther all hot milks but who u fancy the most :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Big silver back was mentioned in the OP, nobody else has mentioned him, i think he deserves a second mention, awesome condition in his avi!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

milky, i would say max and gymgym are miles apart!! That means no offence to gymgym, respect where its due - just a different league altogether!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

powerhouse dont do bad for a whiny little bitch as well, props :thumbup1:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Milky said:


> On my phone now in North Manchester hospital with wife, she's having 2 wisdom teeth put in.


Put IN?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> No mate l mean this fella,
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/db/


Yeah he slightly shades it over me I guess :whistling:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

MutantX said:


> I miss empire boy! :lol:


He is on other forums lol. I'll see if he wants to come back


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Great thread milky. Some exceptional physiques on here,.

On a separate note why do people keep writing No ****. I know what it means but I thought it was just a stupid thing they did on BB.com. Why are guys starting to do it here, do they really think on a bodybuilding website that we are gonna think they are gay for complimenting a guys physique if they don't say it? It's so childish

Not sure if Aaron Hallet still posts here but thats another great physique IMO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

36-26 said:


> Great thread milky. Some exceptional physiques on here,.
> 
> On a separate note why do people keep writing No ****. I know what it means but I thought it was just a stupid thing they did on BB.com. Why are guys starting to do it here, do they really think on a bodybuilding website that we are gonna think they are gay for complimenting a guys physique if they don't say it? It's so childish
> 
> Not sure if Aaron Hallet still posts here but thats another great physique IMO


good shout


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Why isn't Gymgym on that list?


Appreciated lol but tbh am totally out of a BB's league and yet I admire the great work they managed to achieve. Also am just a member here and no where as recognised as the ones listed by Milky 



Fatstuff said:


> milky, i would say max and gymgym are miles apart!! That means no offence to gymgym, respect where its due - just a different league altogether!!


x 2 yes

:thumbup1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Why has Con not been mentioned? I miss him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> milky, i would say max and gymgym are miles apart!! That means no offence to gymgym, respect where its due - just a different league altogether!!


I never compared them to each other mate, l said they had physiques to aspire too.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3118072 said:


> Big silver back was mentioned in the OP, nobody else has mentioned him, i think he deserves a second mention, awesome condition in his avi!!!


Seconded


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Barker said:


> Why has Con not been mentioned? I miss him


Con was and still is incredible, unfortunatly he no longer posts on here, so l thought l would bring up the ones that do.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ironclad said:


> Put IN?


Yes mate, she wants wisdom.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Con was and still is incredible, unfortunatly he no longer posts on here, so l thought l would bring up the ones that do.


Just seen other members mentioned that don't post anymore or very often and thought if no one else is going to mention him i sure as hell will. Friendly guy too


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Barker said:


> Just seen other members mentioned that don't post anymore or very often and thought if no one else is going to mention him i sure as hell will. Friendly guy too


I would buy Con drinks all night mate given the chance, top top bloke but he hasnt posted for about 2 yrs l dont think.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Gymgym and MXD have similar physiques dont they ?
> 
> Its not about BB'ing specitically its about the wealth of knowledge available on here.


dont mean to split hairs mate ^^^ but u said they have similar physiques.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> dont mean to split hairs mate ^^^ but u said they have similar physiques.


Yes but l meant similar to the corpse the post reffered too, and l have TBH l was only going off MXD's avi.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yes but l meant similar to the corpse the post reffered too, and l have TBH l was only going off MXD's avi.


the corpse lol, is his name banned?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

should get his name put in the swear filter


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yes but l meant similar to the corpse the post reffered too, and l have TBH l was only going off MXD's avi.


His name is Zyzz not "the corpse"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> His name is Zyzz not "the corpse"


Who asked you ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> the corpse lol, is his name banned?


No mate l use it when l want to turn into a blind rage and kill someone.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Who asked you ?


No-one I think its fair to say me and the other zyzz "worshippers" have recently been sensible so stop being childish and write his name correctly.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> No-one I think its fair to say me and the other zyzz "worshippers" have recently been sensible so stop being childish and write his name correctly.


I shall and will continue to refer to him as the corpse, end of discussion.......

Oh and havent you just reported someone for derailing a thread ?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> No-one I think its fair to say me and the other zyzz "worshippers" have recently been sensible so stop being childish and write his name correctly.


FAT.. give Milky a break would u ? Jesus man, u truly are something!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MXD got a great Physique although his avi makes him look lik ehe hasnt any gentials.....Papa Laz(cant mind the rest) is another one and Pea Head looks like a shed with nipples, and ill throw Ausbuilts missus on there too


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I shall and will continue to refer to him as the corpse, end of discussion.......
> 
> Oh and havent you just reported someone for derailing a thread ?


Yes because David2012 is ruining MXD's thread which is meant to be about the dangers of steroids which I take very seriously. I'm just saying it's not very respectful referring him as the corpse.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

seems quite long list, would also add clarkey, big jim

ladies too carly, Avena, MissBC, Keeks

and some more


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fitrut said:


> seems quite long list, would also add clarkey, big jim
> 
> ladies too carly, Avena, MissBC, Keeks
> 
> and some more


Yourself included.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

MXD i've seen your posts on TM as well i find your physique pleasing lol (NO ****) also Clubber has a level of awesomeness i would like to acheive.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fitrut said:


> seems quite long list, would also add clarkey, big jim
> 
> ladies too carly, Avena, MissBC, Keeks
> 
> and some more


and that fitrut bird


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ewen said:


> and that fitrut bird


aah yeah that one too, kind of


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Hendrix said:


> View attachment 83241
> 
> 
> Great pic of Clubber, hope he dosen't mind me posting this.
> ...


One word, amazing!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fitrut said:


> aah yeah that one too, kind of


your back is awesome , your partner is one lucky sob .


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> I shall and will continue to refer to him as the corpse, end of discussion.......


Very responsible behavior as a moderator mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Loads of great physiques on here, I think it's more realistic to aspire to those on here that seem to work full time rather than the pro's, I'd be more than happy to look like some on here and it seems more attainable too.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Loads of great physiques on here, I think it's more realistic to aspire to those on here that seem to work full time rather than the pro's, I'd be more than happy to look like ewen.


cheers dude :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Barker said:


> Very responsible behavior as a moderator mate


Not prepared to spoil this thread discussing said corpse mate, sorry.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Milky said:


> I see a lot of " worshipping " goes on on this forum, all wanting to be like certain " stars " or pro's but do you actually realise how many people on this forum, who contribute, advise and help people FOC have incredible physiques but seem to get very little recognition.
> 
> I am talking,
> 
> ...


I need to see their physiques. Can we have a pictures of these dudes thread for worshiping & inspiration purposes? No ****.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Milzeh said:


> I need to see their physiques. Can we have a pictures of these dudes thread for worshiping & inspiration purposes? No ****.


There not hard to find if you search mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milzeh said:


> I need to see their physiques. Can we have a pictures of these dudes thread for worshiping & inspiration purposes? No ****.


check their profile pages ...

this raises a point i was gonna make in another thread , there seems to be loads of crappy posts about nothing but when a board member is doing a comp nobody really gives a sh1t or gets behind them , it really is a shame as a little support goes a long way .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> check their profile pages ...
> 
> this raises a point i was gonna make in another thread , there seems to be loads of crappy posts about nothing but when a board member is doing a comp nobody really gives a sh1t or gets behind them , it really is a shame as a little support goes a long way .


Very very valid point actually mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

heres a thread i made earlier :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/178417-miss-galaxy-universe.html

seems only people that compete or are friends with my mrs wish her well , im not saying any of this just because its my mrs but in general i have seen a lack of support .


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Miggs shouldn't go without a mention..


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

cas said:


> We need a dedicated thread for pictures of the big lads.


dont forget the ladies on this site too


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> dont forget the ladies on this site too


Its up and running already and some of the ladies have posted :thumbup1:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I completely forget j1mmy should be mentioned to;

Before:










After:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Appreciated lol but tbh am totally out of a BB's league and yet I admire the great work they managed to achieve. Also am just a member here and no where as recognised as the ones listed by Milky


Agreed your physique isn't that of a BB, but it is an excellent physique and one which many here aspire too. It's taken hard work and dedication to get the body you have and to keep it in top shapexx


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> heres a thread i made earlier :whistling:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/178417-miss-galaxy-universe.html
> 
> seems only people that compete or are friends with my mrs wish her well , im not saying any of this just because its my mrs but in general i have seen a lack of support .


Very good point, way too easy to get wrapped up in all the contentious issues and p taking. On the same note of course most members journals and posts get ignored unless they are the gymgym, fat, clique ones that everybody jumps on

Corrected immediately!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Gotta give Matt1 a mention, especially for a natty!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MutantX said:


> Gotta give Matt1 a mention, especially for a natty!


I wouldnt have had him down as natty mate, fair play to him.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> I wouldnt have had him down as natty mate, fair play to him.


I gotta admit that after reading on here too much I got deluded that nothing was possible natty. Hopefully guys like Matt1 will change that attitude for the new guys coming to read here.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> heres a thread i made earlier :whistling:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/178417-miss-galaxy-universe.html
> 
> seems only people that compete or are friends with my mrs wish her well , im not saying any of this just because its my mrs but in general i have seen a lack of support .


I agree mate I won my qualifier 2weeks ago that's 8yrs without losing that show yet a small handful commented others are competing as well and don't get the support it is a shame as it did not used to be like that


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I don't go into the shows pros section too often because I feel I have nothing of value to offer... But I do try and show support to the lads and ladies as and when I can... If that's where you posted that thread Ewen I'll take a peak now


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

not read it all but one guy who is fairly unknown but is deffinitely a credit to this board is singhbuilder,,, i mean the guy is a doctor and a tank, def knows his stuff and looks the part. though he dont have many post so may be relatively unknown


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Milky said:


> Peahead is another


Thanks Buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I agree mate I won my qualifier 2weeks ago that's 8yrs without losing that show yet a small handful commented others are competing as well and don't get the support it is a shame as it did not used to be like that


perhaps we can have it more prominent than gen con idk how .

i guess most here do not compete so dont look but then with so many threads starting even a new thread goes 2nd page quickly .

is it possible to have a separate shows/competing section thats locked at the top of the new posts page ?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I agree mate I won my qualifier 2weeks ago that's 8yrs without losing that show yet a small handful commented others are competing as well and don't get the support it is a shame as it did not used to be like that


I think maybe the forum should have a better way to present info about its members who are competing and their results... a noticeboard of some kind perhaps.

At any level getting on stage shows dedication and hard work, and anyone who is prepared to go through all that deserves more recognition than I think they often get.

PS, everyone knew you were gonna win the qualifier again Paul, that's why hardly anyone said anything


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Agree that some sort of something is up for the day, maybe even a few days or week in advance when any of our competing members are at it is a good idea


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Good idea lads I will have a think and put it to the team but it would be for all comps not just BB


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Like a [URL=Boss:3119134]Boss:3119134[/URL] said:


> not read it all but one guy who is fairly unknown but is deffinitely a credit to this board is singhbuilder,,, i mean the guy is a doctor and a tank, def knows his stuff and looks the part. though he dont have many post so may be relatively unknown


If you're talkin about Pav Singh.b then yea he seems to have a good physique don what I've seen and is knowledgeable and always helpful


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Good idea lads I will have a think and put it to the team but it would be for all comps not just BB


Yes absolutely, not just for the bb'ers but also for the strongmen & women, PL'ers etc... all equally worthy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Good idea lads I will have a think and put it to the team but it would be for all comps not just BB


possibly with an events calendar as well ? dunno how that would work maybe a simple calendar where we can update event details and links and lists members taking part .


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I was about to suggest a calender where competitors can throw dates and links in, then have a 7 day count down or something if that's feasible.

I know a few guys video the day too... Any way you could have that as a live feed??


----------

